# Boyfriend going to oz, how do I join him



## Bushbaby1000 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

My boyfriend has a skills migration visa, and I am looking to go over to Australia with him next year (year after?). I've looked into skills visa for myself, however I'm not on the SOL to secure the visa.

What I need to know - is there an option for me to apply for a partner/spouse visa ?

I've read that the partner visa is only for people with partners that are Australian citizens or residents.. Will my boyfriend become an Australian resident as soon as he emigrates over to oz?

Any other suggestions would be really appreciated as well

Cheers
Bushbaby


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

If you've been living together for 12 months already, he could add you as his defacto spouse to his skilled visa.

Yes he will become a PR once he moves to Oz. From there your options are a Prospective Marriage Visa (where you need to marry within 9 months), Defacto Spouse (need to show you've been living together 12 months - this can be in Australia if you can get the right tourist/working holiday or student visa, or Marriage visa (actually the same visa as the defacto but the 12 months living together requirement is waived).


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Bushbaby,

Here are the rules for the de facto visa: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement

It will depend on what visa your partner has as to whether he has PR or not.

Dolly


----------

